# I think I'm...



## Kimmers86 (Oct 26, 2006)

I think I'm pregnant. I'm freaking out. I'm only 20! I have been sick since saturday (it's day freaking 6!) with nausea and a headache. My breasts hurt (mostly just nipples though...). I think my period isn't due for until next week, but of course, I didn't track the last one and now I'm freaked. I'm moody, but I don't know if I'm moody because I think I'm pregnant or if I am really just moody. Crying, mad, happy...it's like I'm bipolar. I went to some website and took a quiz to see if I'm pregnant and it said "you're probably pregnant! go see your doctor!", but who knows if that means anything. Basically I just want to hear what ANYONE has to say. I am terrified to even bring it up to my fiance. (who, by the way, has my car at work today and I have no way to go to the store to get a pregnancy test! UGH!)


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 26, 2006)

It sounds like you are. But the best way to find out is to go see your doc and take a blood/pee test or a home pregnancy test.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh, and by the way...I thought morning sickness happened once a day, not ALL DAY? So is it or isn't it?


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 26, 2006)

Try not to worry so much until you def. know.. (I know, way easier said then done!) I've gone through the same scare and sometimes we tell ourselves that we are feeling a certain way because we think we're pregnant. You could be having post menstrual symptoms or coming done with a cold that is making you nauseas (maybe even your nerves could be making you sick?)

Instead of grabbing a pregnancy test I would just go in and see your doc. They will give you a blood/pee test and let you know for sure... I hope everything turns out ok for you!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 26, 2006)

You could be pregnant, or it could be ovulation. I know my PMS starts about 1-2 weeks before my period. My breasts also hurt, and I do experience headaches. I would maybe see if you don't miss your cycle before completely freaking out. Of course, you could always be safe rather than sorry and take a test. The best time to take tests (from what I recall) is first thing in the AM. You can get a more accurate read then. However, if you test positive, your doctor will still want to do his own test.

As for morning sickness, it can last all day, every day or just sporadically. It doesn't have a set time frame. I got it at night with Cyera, although I never threw up. I had a few misc. days where I got sick while pregnant with Kylie, but that was it!

Best of luck sweetie! Be sure to let us know what happens!


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks Tina Marie. I don't know what is up with me. It doesn't help that everyone ELSE thinks I'm pregnant (my mom..for example).

What is strange is my cycle has never been like this before, if it is just my cycle.


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 26, 2006)

another thing.. are you on the pill? if so, and you missed a dose or were late taking it it could def. cause those kinds of symptoms..


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah, I am on the pill. I'm kind of an idiot and miss it a lot, but this has never happened any other time.


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimmers86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I am on the pill. I'm kind of an idiot and miss it a lot, but this has never happened any other time. Hmm.. just a lil reassurance: It seems that the longer I've been on the pill the more sick I get when I miss one or take it hours from when I usually do.. for example, messes up my WHOLE cycle - I hardly even get my period for that month or it lasts for extra long or something of the sort, breasts are extra tender, stomach aches.. 
Yea, I would just go to the doctor.. doctors reassure me more than a pregnancy test! Good luck hun!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 26, 2006)

Don't worry. I've had this before and I've never been pregnant. Maybe its the stomach flu? Those are the exact symptons I got when I had the stomach flu.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm just freaking out because this is a really long flu. 6 days? And I still feel like crap?


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 26, 2006)

You should go to the drugstore and buy a test, if you are havign those symptoms already it should show in those home tests.


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 26, 2006)

Ive been through a very similar situation and I wasnt pregnant. Try not to worry. Really, honestly, if you miss pills it mucks up your system and its hormone city. You must obviously do a test but my guess would be that you arent pregnant and that you have just mucked up your body with the pills.

Please try to take them regularly. Its real important sweetie


----------



## rlise (Oct 26, 2006)

def go buy a test, if your preggo, it will show immediately unless its a bad tester! then if you are go to the doc, decide whatever, if you test negative, and then you still have the symptoms w/o a period, test again! when i was preggo, i was so nauses(sp?) immediately, boobs hurt real bad at the very slightest touch. but i always had a regular period and when i was supposed to start and didnt i tested and was preggo! so really worrying only makes you more anxious which could lead to making you feel like crap, so dont worry , test and then figure out what you have to!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 26, 2006)

take a pregnancy test or see a doctor. when i thought i was pregnant i took a preggo test right away just to know and so i didnt have to worry all the time.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Oct 26, 2006)

I would say go to the doctor. Ask for a QUANTITATIVE pregnancy test. Since you don't keep track of your cycle, it'll "estimate" about how far along you are, if you are pregnant (the Quantitative tests see how much hCG hormone is in your blood, and by that number, they can determine about how preggers you are...they're usually right within a few days early/late). They'll usually do an office urine test for an "instant" reading. But, you could have symptoms and still have a negative pregnancy test (which is why the Quantitative blood tests are good).

There are many reasons why you could be having these symptoms. Part of it could have been the flu which is being exasperated by stress and worry.

Try to just relax...take a warm bath...drink some chammomile tea...and just rest.

Good luck!


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 26, 2006)

Definitely go take a pregnancy test! Good Luck!


----------



## han (Oct 26, 2006)

if your pregnant and already haveing symtoms theres enough hormones in there to give you an acurate test so take a test just for your peace of mind but when im going through pms 7-10 days befor i start i get headaches and im nauses i totally feel like im pregnant and my breast are tender and im moody cause i feel like shit or it could be a stomach flu i had two this year that last over a week but to know for sure go to the doctor


----------



## ivette (Oct 26, 2006)

see a doctor


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 26, 2006)

Okay, so I took a home pregnancy test and it's negative *little dance of joy*, so hopefully it's accurate and hopefully it isn't too soon to tell. Anyway, I can breathe now and I'll worry about it when my period doesn't start...whenever that is *sigh*. Thanks for all your input! You guys really helped me out here!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 26, 2006)

take a pregnancy test. I know how you feel. when my P is late I start craving my period cramps.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, for your sake I'm glad your test was negative - but, there is such a thing as a false negative. So...I think you might want to wait and see what happens with your period, and probably make an appointment with your doctor. Some people even get their periods still for a couple months. If you keep feeling that way I'd definitely check it out.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 27, 2006)

You could also take another test in a couple days. Once when I was 20, my period would not come, I was so scared b/c I had only just lost my virginity. I actually took 5 pregnancy tests, lol. I kept imagining all these symptoms, but I wasnt pregnant.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 27, 2006)

You could have just been sick, I remember one day I also freaked out because I thought I was pregnant but I had the flu, lol.


----------

